# chokes???



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

What chokes do most of you O/U shooters use ....I don't have time at all to pattern them etc...so i was hoping for a generic answer to this question ...obviously I know that the best way is to get out there and shoot your gun ....buuut if you had to choose what two chokes would you use ....I shoot my over barrel first and my under barrel second ....also ...does anyone have preferences on what barrel they shoot first and why ...please fill me in .....

Thanks


----------



## steelheadslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

I shoot a lot of steel so I have the IC and MOD tubes in, works well for most all my hunting. If I'm just targeting late season pheasants with lead I'll use the MOD and FULL. I generally shoot the bottom barrel first, no reason, just my choice. :beer:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I usually shoot the bottom barrel first - supposedly the recoil is more in line and keeps the gun closer to point of aim after pulling the trigger to get back on sight for the second shot.

Chokes - pheasants with lead - full and full - I like dead pheasants, not wounded, if you blow a few up, slow down a bit, get a better aim on them to take a sec or two longer.

Geese - steel T's and BBB's - mod and mod - I thought about going to imp. mod, but through patterning, I can't imagine what would improve that much.


----------



## dogdexter1 (Sep 6, 2007)

If you dont have 20 minutes to pattern your shotgun you shouldnt be hunting...


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

southdakbearfan said:


> I usually shoot the bottom barrel first - supposedly the recoil is more in line and keeps the gun closer to point of aim after pulling the trigger to get back on sight for the second shot.
> 
> Chokes - pheasants with lead - full and full - I like dead pheasants, not wounded, if you blow a few up, slow down a bit, get a better aim on them to take a sec or two longer.
> 
> Geese - steel T's and BBB's - mod and mod - I thought about going to imp. mod, but through patterning, I can't imagine what would improve that much.


Which, if you read it correctly, means, I patterned it, and can't imagine it getting much better.


----------

